# renvoyer dans ses foyers



## totor

otra expresión que me tiene a maltraer.

no creo que signifique *devolver a su lugar*, o a *su hogar*.

me da la impresión de que significa otra cosa.

el contexto no dice mucho, pero aquí va:

*un certain monsieur, renvoyé dans ses foyers en 1784 par une commissión d'enquête…*

gracias y saluditos


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Totor:

La expresión la mayoría de las veces la he encontrado en un contexto político y muchas veces hablando de elecciones sobre la posibilidad de un candidato de ganar o perder. Aquí te envío otro ejemplo: 

…Le Parlement Européen ne peut en élire lui-même les membres et ne peut renvoyer à ses foyers la Commission que dans son ensemble...
 
El sentido renvoyer dans ses foyers es el de echar fuera (del gobierno por ejemplo). No sé si el contexto de tu ejemplo es también político.

Bueno, pues ahora que hemos podido saber lo que significa sólo nos queda buscar una expresión en español. Se me ocurre echar de patitas a la calle. 
Tal vez alguien encuentra otras más apropiadas. 

Saludos


----------



## FLorencee

Hola


Efectivamente la palabra "foyer" tiene muchisimos sentidos distintos en francés. 
En tu frase, sí que significa devolver a su hogar,  su país

"revenir dans son pays natal, dans la maison familiale, dans sa résidence habituelle".

Si ce "monsieur" era un militar, se trata pues de su "démobilisation" --> Acte par lequel l'autorité militaire libère du service les réservistes qui ont été mobilisés.* 

Saludos    

NB: http://fr.answers.com/topic/d-mobilisation-1
*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

*renvoyé dans ses foyers*: _mandado a casita_, utilizado bastante en España con el matiz de : "aquí ya no tiene nada que hacer, vuélvete pa´tu casa y ocúpate de lo tuyo".

No sé si corresponde a lo que buscas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

para mí la más correcta es la respuesta de Florencee, militar que por haber cumplido su compromiso militar,haberse acabado la guerra, deja de pertenecer al ejercito y vuelve a la vida civil.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> _mandado a casita_, utilizado bastante en España con el matiz de : "aquí ya no tiene nada que hacer, vuélvete pa´tu casa y ocúpate de lo tuyo".



me parece que es la que más se acerca, pero no termina de convencerme.

me da la impresión de que es más parecida a *donner le paquet à qqn*, quizá no tan fuerte.

tal vez lo mejor sea *mandar de paseo*, ¿qué les parece?


----------



## yserien

Mandar de paseo "vas y te promener" Te imaginas Totor la cara que pondría un "poilu" en 1918 al oir esa frase ? O a un "ancien" en 1945 ? No decididamente me quedo con la versión de Florencée.Saludos


----------



## yserien

O a un sans-culotte en 1784 ? En ese tiempo Francia ardía por los cuatro costados. Como para decir a nadie "vas y te promener".Con simpatia,yserien


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> tal vez lo mejor sea *mandar de paseo*, ¿qué les parece?


 
No creo que sea esta la expresión más apropiada para este caso.

En según qué medios, en 1784 las formas eran muy rigurosas y protocolarias si no, incluso, marciales. Cuando en esa regia y severa época se expulsaba a alguien de algún cuerpo u organismo estatal, se mantenía las formas, "les bonnes manières" (_a dios rogando y con el mazo dando_, ya sabéis...) y no se ponía a esos señores de "patitas en la calle" ni se "les mandaba a paseo" sino que se les devolvía a su hogar de dónde, se supone, tuvieron que ser arrancados para cumplir con alguno de esos deberes patrióticos tan frecuentes en esos años anteriores al estallido de la Revolución. Lo de "ses foyers" era una atención social para significar que esos caballeros vivían en casas distinguidas y grandes, con más de un hogar, es decir, con más de una chimenea.

Como casi siempre, el primer impulso es el mejor: yo devolvería a ese señor a su lugar de origen, a su hogar, *a sus lares*, tal y como dijiste en un principio, *totor*, y tal y como también sugirió *Flore*.

saludos


----------



## totor

pero también hay que tener en cuenta que le sacaron todos sus privilegios al buen señor, y de una manera no muy protocolar.

creo que lo mejor es *mandar a casita*, que le agrega cierto matiz simpaticón, como si dijéramos: *y bueno, m'hijito, qué le va a hacer, ahora váyase a casita*.

en cuanto a lo que dice yserien, sí, eso está bien para un *poilu*, pero con un científico, o que se las daba de tal, no había tantas pretensiones.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Totor*, si se quiere mantener en la traducción el tono del texto original, no podemos decir *mandar a casita* salvo que queramos hacer una parodia.


----------



## yserien

la phrase "renvoyé dans ses foyers" a été utilisée dans la France de nos jours,c'est à dire de 1906 à 2006,à peu prés 1 million de fois.Elle est inscrite sur les dossiers de démobilisés, à la main ou avec le tampon d'encre.Mercí pour me lire.yserien


----------



## totor

bueno, recibí tantas opiniones contrarias que ya me siento acomplejado.

así que aquí va la definitiva:

*despachar a su lugar de origen*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos,

"Renvoyer dans ses foyers", es una fórmula bastante más cuidada en francés que "mandar para casita", aunque el sentido sea éste.

Al menos, Totor, que "el lugar de origen", en tu frase tenga alguna importancia especial, ni lo traduciría aquí. Lo importante, desde mi punto de vista, es que "le invitaron" a marcharse, a dejar el puesto, a abandonar el lugar.

Tienes tú más datos en manos para poder apreciarlo, pero desde luego me parece sólo una forma cortés de decir que le mandaron a hacer puñetas, con un "¡Adios y muy buenas!".

No sé, sólo es un punto de vista personal.

Besotes,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¿y qué les parece *dar de calabazas*?

en 1784, una comisión investigadora le *dio de calabazas* a fulanito.

(tengo que preguntarles a alec o a lazarus si es *le* dio o solamente *dio*)


----------



## lazarus1907

Hola:

Yo siempre he oído, "dar calabazas" y no "dar de calabazas", y casi siempre para referirse a relaciones amorosas, así que aquí me suena bastante raro. En cualquier caso, el "le" es opcional, pero se suele añadir.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Totor, creo que "dar de calabazas (a alguien)" no corresponde aquí, porque según yo entiendo, esta expresión de España implica quitarle a alguien algo personal que necesitaba, especialmente afectos, atención o reconocimiento. Le dan de calabazas a quien se queda ante una puerta que se niega a abrirse con un ramillete de flores en la mano; a quien fue muy seguro a rendir un examen y se vuelve con un 1; a quien no le devuelven los mensajes que deja en un contestador.

Según entiendo, foyer es, en su sentido más primario, el hogar y los lares, en un sentido muy romano, el lugar de los dioses familiares (vivienda, tierra, aldea), y después tiene muchos significados a partir de este: como residencia o centro de reunión (foyer de jeunes), a veces con género femenino; y también como foco, le foyer de la rébellion.

"Renvoyer dans ses foyers" lo veo como "devolver a sus hogares", "devolver a sus ocupaciones habituales", "reenviar a su tierra natal", "reembarcar a su país de origen" o "devolver a sus lares", una forma entre fría y gentil de decir "desmovilizar(/dar de baja) soldados", "licenciar definitivamente por razones de no-te-soporto-más" o "mandar de vuelta por donde vinieron a los inmigrantes ilegales con 15 euros para gastos de viaje". Es una forma de decir "te quiero mucho, pero prefiero extrañarte".


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor,

Dirás que soy muy quisquillosa, pero me parece que "dar calabazas" es demasiado coloquial para traducir "renvoyer dans ses foyers". Como te decía antes, la expresión francesa no tiene ningún matiz coloquial.

"Prescindir de alguien", me parece más cercano en cuanto al tono utilizado. 

No se me ocurre nada más, lo siento.

Besos.


----------



## totor

bueno, bueno, quedará entonces *despachar a su lugar de origen* y variantes.

gracias a tuti cuanti.

(y yo que esperaba que me dieran alguna regla para ese bendito *le* anticipativo…)


----------

